# 6.3 is just an elaborate hoax!



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

Nah, just kidding.

Kudos to Earl and all of the early reporters! Keep those updates and mini-reviews coming!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

You are welcome.

Now I can go back to my crystal ball and try to tune in the mega-ball number for the lottery picks


----------



## CessnaDriver (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm just waiting for the first gripe about something in 6.3

Someone will today I am sure


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

CessnaDriver said:


> I'm just waiting for the first gripe about something in 6.3
> 
> Someone will today I am sure


Let me be the first - My gripe abut 6.3 is that I don't have it, yet.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

yaddayaddayadda said:


> Let me be the first - My gripe abut 6.3 is that I don't have it, yet.


  

You hear that sound?

Me either. That's the sound (or lack of) of all of those very vocal HR10 bashers/whiners looking for justification to jump to DISH or cable, who all of a sudden seem to have become verrrrrry quiet.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> You hear that sound?
> 
> Me either. That's the sound (or lack of) of all of those very vocal HR10 bashers/whiners looking for justification to jump to DISH or cable, who all of a sudden seem to have become verrrrrry quiet.


Glad I am not the only one with that thought.....


----------



## muzzymate (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll be the first to say it then!

It's still all a hoax until I see 6.3 on my HD-Tivo! I bet Earl got a bunch of DirecTV employees to steal a bunch of people's TivoCommunity passwords and they're all making posts that they've received 6.3 so all of us poor HR10 users think we're going to get it but we won't because there is no such thing as 6.3. They'll be disabling all the HR10s tomorrow and saying we have to get the HR20. Or they'll offer everyone a $300 discount off the Series 3 and it'll come with the Tivo bunny slippers as a parting gift.

 Wait a second, let me adjust my tin hat.

Once again, thanks for everything Earl!


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Glad I am not the only one with that thought.....


Are you kidding? If I knew AbFabMag's (or whatever his name is) mailing address I'd Fedex him screenshots.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

Tyrone, count me as an HR10 basher who will quiet down significantly if this actually works. I don't have it yet, and I haven't seen any objective tests of performance changes. I do know that I waited 2+ minutes to set up a season pass this morning (I only have 10 SP's) and my frustration with the HR10 has grown to a point of madness. 

Until, however, 6.3 proves to bring performance up to a tolerable level, I'm still pretty upset by the HR10 and shopping options. No native pass-thru is disappointing but I can live with it if 6.3 delivers on the age-old promise of reducing my "Please Wait..." time to a more humane level.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

JoeSchueller said:


> ...I do know that I waited 2+ minutes to set up a season pass this morning (I only have 10 SP's) and my frustration with the HR10 has grown to a point of madness.
> 
> Until, however, 6.3 proves to bring performance up to a tolerable level, I'm still pretty upset by the HR10 and shopping options...


I'm a bit puzzled by this, as I have about 40 SPs and it takes about 30 seconds to set a new one, and even less to set a second one right after.

But, I have a sure-fire way to get you to refocus your frustration and get you to fall in love with the HR10 all over again. Let DTV send you a HR20. That will convince you. The grass IS NOT greener. Everything is relative, I guess, but you won't miss the water until the well runs dry.

And, 2 minutes is a lot less than all of the time it will take on that shiny new HR20-700 to either set individual recordings for a 22-ep season for a new show, or delete all of the repeats its records because it doesn't know any better.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

TyroneShoes said:


> I'm a bit puzzled by this, as I have about 40 SPs and it takes about 30 seconds to set a new one, and even less to set a second one right after.
> 
> But, I have a sure-fire way to get you to refocus your frustration and get you to fall in love with the HR10 all over again. Let DTV send you a HR20. That will convince you. The grass IS NOT greener. Everything is relative, I guess, but you won't miss the water until the well runs dry.
> 
> And, 2 minutes is a lot less than all of the time it will take on that shiny new HR20-700 to either set individual recordings for a 22-ep season for a new show, or delete all of the repeats its records because it doesn't know any better.


It took mine over 3 minutes to sort my 43 SP's last night. This is with the ancient 3.15f software, as my HR10 still doesn't have 6.3.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

For what it's worth, I haven't tried a season pass yet, but the grid is lightning-fast, and scheduling a recording from the grid takes, at most, a couple seconds.

I'm lovin' 6.3.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

kbohip said:


> It took mine over 3 minutes to sort my 43 SP's last night...


Sorting SPs is still going to be the most number-crunching task we do. I'll be interested to see if 6.3 improves this (forgot to try it last night). But _setting_ a SP typically takes far less time than that, even under 3.1.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

cheer said:


> Are you kidding? If I knew AbFabMag's (or whatever his name is) mailing address I'd Fedex him screenshots.


Are you cookoo? Earl has been saying 6.3 will be here for weeks/months.

My only significant comment was that DirecTV would release 6.3:
a) After they released their own DVR, and
b) After the Series 3 was released

And guess what? That's exactly what they did.

Earl was wrong, and i was dead on. Unfortunately, many people on this board are blind and love hype more than reality.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> Are you cookoo?...


 

Well, we could start a poll thread:

"Who is mostly "cookoo":"

1. Ab

2. Cheer

3. Earl

4. Ty

5. George W.

I wonder who would top that list. Earl seems the least "cookoo" out of that group (although he did give up an HR10 for a 20...Hmmmm), but a few of us are battling for #1.


AbMagFab said:


> ...My only significant comment was that DirecTV would release 6.3:
> a) After they released their own DVR, and
> b) After the Series 3 was released
> 
> And guess what? That's exactly what they did...


Aw, c'mon! I'm sure I could think of many, many significant AbMag comments. Just can't seem to bring one to mind, right at the moment. And I can't argue with success, I'll have to give you this one, except I think it was all coincidence, rather than purely orchestrated or conspiratorial. Who knows?


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

AbMagFab said:


> Earl was wrong, and i was dead on. Unfortunately, many people on this board are blind and love hype more than reality.


I guess everyone reserves the right to change his or her mind! 

A March post:



AbMagFab said:


> We're never getting 6.2 for the HR10. Can we please close this thread or something? It's troll food at this point.
> 
> If you want 6.2 (or better), you'll have to wait for the Tivo Series 3 (and dump DirecTV).


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> Are you cookoo? Earl has been saying 6.3 will be here for weeks/months.
> 
> My only significant comment was that DirecTV would release 6.3:
> a) After they released their own DVR, and
> ...


Not quite. Your EXACT words -

"I'll go on record as saying that we will never see this update, or at best, months after they release their own HD DVR (so at best, the end of 2006). And even then, it won't be 6.2, it will be 3.2 with just the speed update - no folders, and no ability to hack HMO/MRV into it."

and -

"We're never getting 6.2 for the HR10. Can we please close this thread or something? It's troll food at this point.

If you want 6.2 (or better), you'll have to wait for the Tivo Series 3 (and dump DirecTV)."

and -

"Okay folks, we're never getting 6.x/7.x on the HR10. Can this thread be left to die already?"

You call that "Dead on"??? I highly doubt that you meant that we would get 6.3 when you said we would never get 6.2.

Of course it is Richierich who is was the most blatently, embarrassingly wrong on this issue, not AbMagFab.


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

AbMagFab said:


> Unfortunately, many people on this board are blind and love hype more than reality.


Nah, We just love Earl


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

AbMagFab said:


> My only significant comment was that DirecTV would release 6.3:
> a) After they released their own DVR, and
> b) After the Series 3 was released


Others have pointed out how inaccurate this statement is. You have officially confirmed your troll status.


> Earl was wrong, and i was dead on.


Earl said it was coming and gave no timetable...then said August...then said it would be delayed until late aug/early sept. So how was he wrong, exactly? He never said it would be out before the HR20, and he never said it would be out before the S3.


> Unfortunately, *I am* blind and love hype more than reality.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

TyroneShoes said:


> Well, we could start a poll thread:
> 
> "Who is mostly "cookoo":"
> 
> ...


I'm cookoo for Coco Puffs.


----------



## old7 (Aug 7, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> Are you cookoo? Earl has been saying 6.3 will be here for weeks/months.
> 
> My only significant comment was that DirecTV would release 6.3:
> a) After they released their own DVR, and
> ...


Wrong. Here is your post from less than two weeks ago.



AbMagFab said:


> So - there are only a couple of possibilities:
> 
> 1) DirecTV has no intention of rolling this out
> 2) DirecTV is busy with other stuff
> ...


Who was wrong?


----------



## Brewer4 (May 6, 2004)

I dont even know what the argument is. All I know Earl has a great track record and is trusted by me. The timing was a bit delayed but is that his fault? All I know is he has been a becon of information and gets my vote anyday to post rumours, plans, coming soon, etc.


----------

